# B-17????



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2013)

What is this big, massive B-17 thing I get, when trying to get on here??


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2013)

Bacon ????


----------



## Geedee (Oct 22, 2013)

You're lucky...no, not that lucky !!...this lucky. I just logged on using the trusty laptop and get this... 

We are sorry, we are not able to process the operation further. Your account should satisfy the single sign-on requirements. Please contact your administrator to solve this issue.

Only wanted to see if things had settled down, guess I'll have to wait a little while longer.

And to get here today, I have to logon and then go to threads / posts I've started to even access any of the forum pages. But i'm not complaining !!!


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 22, 2013)

Gary
What is the procedure used to login?
do you goto Aircraft of World War II or www.ww2aircraft.net/forum
also could you take a screenshot next time the error message appears thanks
david


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 22, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> What is this big, massive B-17 thing I get, when trying to get on here??



working on changing the frontpage Aircraft of World War II, which has the b-17


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2013)

I got it twice today. The report taken.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2013)

Aaaah.....thanks for info David!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2013)

Would you prefer a He111 instead?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2013)

Naaaaah...a big massive '13'!


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 22, 2013)

Please let me know of continued occurrences of the problem. I have tweaked some of the login functions, but I am having trouble replicating so require y'alls input.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2013)

There's a front page?
Heck, five years, and I didn't know !!
Keep up the good work David, and thanks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2013)

In your own time David, no need to rush or stress....


----------



## Geedee (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi David

The problem appears to be with my laptop !. 

I've ensured I'm logged out of all pc's I use to access the site, login and the only way I can move around is by opening previous posts. This does not happen at my home pc, so I'm guessing the morale is to quit goofing off at work and do what I'm paid to do and leave the forum alone until the at home .

And thanks for the work you've done to date, much appreciated !


----------

